# what to charge a reseller



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a friend/customer who is looking to have me print some shirts. They are a non profit church and are going to be selling them to just get there money back. My question is how much of a reseller discount is suitable? Or is it my call? 25%, 35%, 45%??
Any help would be great.. thanks.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sell your services. It does not matter what the buyer does with the finished product. 
If you sell t-shirts and someone wants to sell your brand shirts in their store, that you currently have for sale on your website, then maybe think about cutting them a price break as a reseller, but if a customer comes to you and asks you to print shirts for them then you are only selling the service which is your cost to produce them.
Their intentions does not matter. You provide a service, get paid for the service.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally would say charge enough that you are covering all your cost and still making money to return into your business


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You should be charging enough to still make a profit. I understand it's your friend and the organization is a non-profit, but you still have to put food on the table. It really comes down to you being comfortable with the decision. Consider though, if they come back regularly. Are you going to feel comfortable charging the same price? Also, what if they increase their order. Are you leaving yourself enough room to give them the additional discount they will likely want?


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I would never give my services away... even to a friend 
I was just wondering if there was a standard or base that was used.
Thanks again.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a rather large order coming up for a friend also, I did give a slight discount due to volume, as we where talking about price he said to me "can't you give me a better discount, we are friends" my response to him, I'm not a wholesaler, I'm the one doing all the work and I'm in busniess to make money, feed my family and pay for all this equipment so I can print your shirts, so please tell me how you think it's fair for me to do all the work, pay for all this equipment and give away my services to you so you can go out and double your money and have done nothing. He thought a minute and said " so when will my order be ready" haha. I have so many people come into my shop wanting to start their own clothing line and I pretty much give them the same spill, if you want to make the most money then you need to get yourself all the equipment and print them yourself, get yourself a store front pay all the rent, electric, gas, ins, employees and then see how much money you have left. Don't get me wrong I do give great discount to a worthy cause but not to people who think I should give them my services for nothing so they can go out and make loads of money.


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 20, 2010)

I always find out how much it costs me to make + print a shirt and then estimate how many I can print in 1 hour. Then I come up with a reasonable amount I want to be paid an hour and then calculate how much extra to charge them + my base cost. It depends on how good of a friend they are but you still have to get paid


----------



## Classic90sTees (Mar 20, 2010)

That is a great question. I have my shirts made from cafepress but I can get a big discount if I order enough. There are random stores in the mall, do they buy this stuff? My shirts are from the movies and shows of the 1990's. I am not sure the marketplace...
Classic 90's Tees


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Classic90sTees said:


> There are random stores in the mall, do they buy this stuff? My shirts are from the movies and shows of the 1990's. I am not sure the marketplace...
> Classic 90's Tees


Yes, there are stores in the mall that buy this stuff. But they generally get them from licensed distributors or direct from the licensed property. I think you are going to have a hard time selling these to stores if you are not licensed, because without a license, your shirts are illegal knockoffs.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Classic90sTees said:


> enough. There are random stores in the mall, do they buy this stuff? My shirts are from the movies and shows of the 1990's. [/url]


The only place you are going to be able to sell knockoffs is on CafePress or Zazzle, untill they get taken down, this is not a good business choice. I know folks who sell over $100K per month in this type of shirts, but they are Licensed, that is the key, do it right.


----------



## m109pilot (Mar 25, 2010)

dptk said:


> The only place you are going to be able to sell knockoffs is on CafePress or Zazzle, untill they get taken down, this is not a good business choice. I know folks who sell over $100K per month in this type of shirts, but they are Licensed, that is the key, do it right.


 
That sounds like good advise. I have a question tho, what is the best way to go about getting a licence or permission to use someones image or brand then?

Say like the Chevy Camero?? I guess i would have to go to Chevy and talk to them??


----------

